# se-r front bumper on an XE



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

hey guys and ladies... i was wondering if anyone can help me.. i would like to know if an se-r front bumper(91-93) can fit on a 93 XE..? i would like to know also, if it is longer than a four door front bumper? (from the front wheel to the front edge of the bumper).. any info would be nice.. thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no it about the same.. to my knowledge it should fit exactly the same as your reg bumper.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I am with Liuspeed on this one I can't think of any reason it won't fit...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Bolts right on and looks so much better than the XE bumper...


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

the problem i'm having is that i bought a stillen front spoiler, but it is a lil bit longer on the sides.. i really don't want to cut it.. before i find out if the bumpers are the same size.. thanks guys...


----------

